# mysql56-server port mismatch: expected 35876046, actual 35853760



## vecihi (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello,

I'm trying to install _the_ mysql56-server port. But I got some warning messages about some of _the_ port mirrors. Maybe it is a security problem, so I wanted to share it.


```
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.easynet.be/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.6/mysql-5.6.12.tar.gz
fetch: ftp://ftp.easynet.be/mysql/Downloads/MySQL-5.6/mysql-5.6.12.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 35876046, actual 35853760
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.softagency.net/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.6/mysql-5.6.12.tar.gz
fetch: http://download.softagency.net/MySQL/Downloads/MySQL-5.6/mysql-5.6.12.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 35876046, actual 35853760
=> Attempting to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/mysql-5.6.12.tar.gz
Downloading.... ( this mirror worked)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2013)

Update your ports tree, the distfile has been fixed a few days ago.


----------

